# Dog In Car



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Have you ever seen a big dog in the front seat of a car and it just cracked you up for some reason. I saw this dog in a car today in the parking lot at work. He looked so serious, almost perturbed that I was taking his picture. Just thought I'd share.

















Brad


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

That is funny......

I often take my boxer with me in the Jeep Wrangler and as soon as I get out he jumps in the driver's seat. One day as I was exiting a store a police officer was sitting in his patrol car next to me......he rolled his window down and asked to see my "driver's" DL!! I told the officer he was driving on a suspended license and needed to be impounded!!

We thought it was funny........ the boxer...... not so much! LOL

Jules (mrs t)


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

* I can see the humor in this shot! He looks like he or she is waiting for the spouse to hurry up from shopping or something! lol*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like the dog is thinking - "Why are you taking my picture??"


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Thats cute!!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

dog was sitting there all nice and still, my dog would be drulling all over the place.

Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ricknchris said:


> *I can see the humor in this shot! He looks like he or she is waiting for the spouse to hurry up from shopping or something! lol*


LOL...that is EXACTLY what I was going to say, but you beat me to it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Love the picture. Thanks for posting

Thor


----------

